# Pioneer Elite DVR-57H SATA Upgrade



## Droid420 (Aug 29, 2006)

The currently installed 300gb PATA hard drive on my DVR-57H is on it's way out. It is very noisy and ramdonly locks up and reboots. I bought 2 Western Digital Green Power 500GB SATA drives to replace the drives in both of my tivos. I successfully installed one of them in my TCD540040 using an Addonics ADSAIDE SATA to ATA adapter. When I tried to do the same on my DVR-57H, it would not recognize the drive at all. Has anyone had any success installing a SATA drive in a DVR-57H? If so, what drive and SATA adaptor did you use?


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

I am having the same issue installing the WD Green 500GB in a Pioneer 810H with the SATA to IDE adapter from Weakness. It won't get past the gray "Welcome..Powering up.." screen.

Has anyone had any luck putting a SATA drive into a Pioneer 810H/57H TiVo?


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

It turns out the source drive had some bad sectors and the resulting copy had some issues. I was finally able to copy the drive by using gnu ddrescue from the Parted Magic liveCD to copy the failing 300gb drive to a new 500gb sata drive and then using WinMFS to expand the drive.


----------

